# Visa run to Oman, Hatta !!!



## zbynekspousta (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi everybody!
Is there someone who need to go for a visa run? 4.4., or 5.4. or 6.4 or 7.4. ? We are 3, but do not have a car :-(


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Which passport do you carry? I've noted that your country flag says Czech republic but pretty sure that Czech is not on the list of countries whose citizens can do visa run.

If you indeed carry a Czech passport, then check that you can do visa runs before you head out.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you're Czech then it seems you can't do the visa run. Only those who get visas on arrival can do it.


----------



## zbynekspousta (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a resident visa, but my wife and daughter arrived on turistic visa, and they need leave UEA to cancel touristic visa and get resident...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There is no need for your family to leave the country. They can switch their status in-country, provided that the tourist visa has not expired. I believe that there is a fee to be paid for this service. They would actually need to be in the country for the residence visa to be processed as they need to do the medical test.

Even if they were to leave, then they would still come back on a tourist visa, be it that you, as the husband, would be their sponsor. And ultimately, they just cannot do visa runs - they would not be allowed back in if they do not qualify for a new visa at the border.

Please speak to your PRO, who will be able to guide you through the process. Most companies' PRO will actually take care of the paperwork for you as well and do all the running around required.


----------



## zbynekspousta (Mar 31, 2011)

It is not possible to change turistic visa to resident. They have to leave UAE and come back, do not worry, they told me this on imigration, all the forms we have... After that they can go to medicals...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

zbynekspousta said:


> It is not possible to change turistic visa to resident.


Are you sure about this ? have the rules changed? pretty sure this could be done till about a year back


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

zbynekspousta said:


> Hi everybody!
> Is there someone who need to go for a visa run? 4.4., or 5.4. or 6.4 or 7.4. ? We are 3, but do not have a car :-(


Im planning to go I will drive hoping to share costs. email me if interested


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a car and will do a visa run with in the next seven days. I can be a little bit flexible to suit people wishing to share expences


----------

